# Warm Weather is treating me well



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Forget the nasty cold/snow/rain, seems them big girls want to grab a snack while soaking up some sun. Got that 25" last week while fishing nearly identical conditions as today, so figured i'd try my luck again.

2nd cast and BAM did them shoulders start-a-shaking. Another magnificent fight, honestly more challenging then fighting even the biggest of Smallmouths, them Hog-Eyes have skills!

26.5", and FAT! (not to mention healthy!), revived and released to become a MONSTER


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice catching a.j. :B:B Not :S


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Here piggy, piggy, piggy. Nice job A.J.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

That is a fatty. What do you estimate the weight at?


----------



## debard (Nov 9, 2011)

Watchu talkin' bout? That IS a monster


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

JamesT said:


> That is a fatty. What do you estimate the weight at?


hate to turn this into a weight argument but when I went to pick up the net I was like "whoa, got some poundage on ya huh girl?" Im guessing 8, maybe a tad more, fish had some shoulders!


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Man I am jealous. We out to alum tonight and only managed one eye thAt the one you caught might think about eating! Will have to get out to some flows and try again tomorrow.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice fish aj.... Something about that day bite the last few weeks!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Yes that girl right there has an eating disorder, great job on her and O commend you for letting them horses go, I dont know if I would do that, but if you want monsters that is the way to do it. Congrats again.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Congrats on a nice fat saugeye!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

jshbuckeye said:


> O commend you for letting them horses go, I dont know if I would do that, but if you want monsters that is the way to do it. Congrats again.


For me the big ones 24"(+) are simply too much fun and too much of a reward to be kept. I mean they absolutely give it there all, the fight is awesome, something I want to be able to experience again and again over the years. I figure there's plenty of eater eyes (15"-23") swimming, why not take them home? Then let the big ones get bigger to enjoy next year. ALSO the big ones are much higher in contaminants!!! They've been around a long time and have had a while to soak up random nasties that are floating around in Central Ohio waterways! Alot of people don't realize this!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Nice fish aj.... I need to leave the ''stunted'' fish ive been getting an head ur way!!! Good job two hogs in as many weeks! Something about that day bite the last few weeks!


See where you guys get quick limits of eater fish, I get maybe 2 or 3 F.0.+ fish (on a good day, most days lately im only getting one or two in 4 hours of fishing...also picked up another 21" today too).

And yea, I don't care what anyone says, that hole is stunted, go to an apartment pond that has a bazillion bluegill, they all are the same size with maybe a few that are a little bigger. That hole s no different. Little Saugeye...bore me


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice fish ack...trying to figure out where u are at in the picture...looks familiar!..


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Shad Rap said:


> Nice fish ack...trying to figure out where u are at in the picture...looks familiar!..


*G* I see honeysuckle.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats nice healthy fish. Keep at it they have been slower lately but good fish.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Dude, you gots shkills! Skills to be admired! Consistent production of great fish...

Nice job, man. You ALMOST have me considering converting to saugeye....almost.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job man! Those s-eyes are something else!


----------



## Priorityfishing (Aug 12, 2012)

I had some luck myself yesterday. Good work AJ.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Great fish!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

nice fish aj.. and no buckeyes fish arent stunted but i'm pretty sure everyone yanks them vs returning the 23+ inch fish


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I think A.J. is totally right about buckeye, it is hard to catch anything over 14.25. I wouldn't waste your time there, I would try to figure out where he is and get the big ones there.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

yeah steve, i just couldnt stop thinking about it today.. he's right.. i sold my boat today and bought a canoe and 2 kyaks, hopefully i can find those pigs.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

LOL chill chill guys, Im not trying to knock you at all. Im sure Buckeye has some hogs but I've never heard of nor seen packs of 22-29" strung up out there (unlike some of the other (deeper) central Ohio waterways. Yea maybe some here and there, but not like the norm, or even close. From what i've gathered the norm is eaters in the 15-23" range, and theres nothing wrong with that! Not trying to be snotty like "I don't fish Buckeye because there aren't any big fish", honestly the main reason I don't go out there that often is gas. I just like spots where I can count on hooking into at least one 25"+ fish every spring/fall. Can you do that at Buckeye? (I honesty don't know).

And someone of you who have been around enough know I tend to joke around with the Indian/Buckeye crowd as they have it so easy compared to me saddled up with 25lbs of gear hiking down to my holes on the rivers. Don't take it seriously, its the innneret


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

lol... i think my a.d.d. kicks in too much while fishing, so yeah i think i prefer the environment of a 3-10 fish night vs the maybe a hog maybe a skunk style fishing, but hell i wouldnt drive a lexis either..much less buy 2...hahahahaha going tomorrow after work if you can be at my place by 6...its gonna be cooollldd. see ya soon scioto princess


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, I took the big lake skunk last night. I had to move around, hadn't been doing it this fall as much as normal.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey Slippy don't feel bad I had to take a shower after getting home yesterday from there to get the smell off,5 hours and not one bite,but today is another day!!!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Lets hire a private Dick and have him follow Aj to his secret hole.<G>


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> When you are wanting a dead sticked presentation in moderate current, do you like to work that bait back so its worked with the curren?against the current? or across the current?


Across/Diagonal is my preferred presentation by far. Although I have had success twitching/deadsticking a perfectly suspending stickbait against the current directly downstream from where im standing. Sort of like "tightlining" stickbaits.

That said I usually don't start dead-sticking until December. Been getting all these eyes on slow (crawled) steady retrieves with a the occasional "boring" pause (literally just stop reeling). Seems to be the ticket.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great job Bobby on the eyes last night i got a load before 5 in the afternoon yesterday on jig and swims almost same way as jerk bite dead sticked my swim on bottom and they would whack it while sitting on bottom. Hmmm A.J. seem to remember a 26.5 that Slippy got and qiute a few 24-25" that i have seen pics of. By far Buckeye right now is best bet for a quality fish at a higher percentage then anywhere in central Ohio right now. More chance of a big fish in less hours of fishing,better then Alum,Hoover or Indian for sure. Bobby be even more patient tonight and try bait at different depths not just close to bottom.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

I think I'll have another beer, this might get good folks


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Good posts. Sort of funny that most are doing pretty much the same thing But only a little different. Using sticks I find that if I set the hook on that first bump I either miss the fish or there hooked mostly on the outside of there mouth. Getting a bump while the lure is just hanging there I tend to just move it a little.If the lure is moving and I get a bump I stop it, wait a few seconds then just twitch it a little. As we all know each day/night is different. On windy nights I wonder how many small bumps I don't feel, just the solid hit from the fish. Spillways are still a different story. Don't ever recall any little bumps, just the solid thunk of the hit.

Slim, If I tryed to drag a jig and swim right on the bottom I'd be retieing after every cast. Rocks rocks and more rocks. There's a real fine line keeping it right over the bottom. Always sort of figured that the saugeyes, walleyes have there eyes close to the top of there heads hence there willing to feed up. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

and slim we all know indian has 3x the saugeye buckeye lake does. i had 2 last night in a couple hours, bobby hit 4.. my biggest was a nice fat stunted 20"


----------



## whitey woods (Feb 22, 2012)

This is one stupid reply...FISHSLIM...You have a better chance at Buckeye than anywhere else.?????????And they have you speaking at seminars?????


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

****** woods said:


> This is one stupid reply...FISHSLIM...You have a better chance at Buckeye than anywhere else.?????????And they have speaking at seminars?????


Oh, did somebody talk up your favorite saugeye hole. I hope you like company over there. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

nice fish aj! that cow has some real saddlebags!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

****** you are reading my post wrong if you read other posts in this thread you will see what i was talking about. Nothing about running people to a lake just a observation from watching how lakes cycle thru phases of fish. Buckeye has a class of fish in it right now that are large wont be that way forever. Was just stating best senario possibly for a bigger fish then most spots out there right now of course Alum and Hoover are there as well but Alum is in a cycle of smaller fish due to flood Hoover is Hoover and it has hogs roaming in it.Strat Indian probably does have more fish then anywhere but they are growing again cycle size of fish is 14-21" fish right now . Odnr just netted over there lots of fish but heard most of large netted not over 10 pounds like couple years ago. Everybody calm down was just a observation and my opinion you do not like it p.m. me ****** and lets not ruin a good post by A.j. river fishing is time consuming hard work if that is what you want then hit a river and go fishing. This was a lake to river comparision if true hog hunting one or two bites in hours then Alum Hoover are it. Less time go where more are simple statement Be safe.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Skippy you are correct where i am doing the slow leave on bottom drag is a muddy bottom not rock. You have to practice to fish jigs in those rocky areas and have the knack to tick the rocks with the jig as you work it. And eyes do look up and eat alot at but not always. Always loved the senario that crappie only feed up bait has to be above them not true at all those crappie smack jigs laying on the bottom like a eye and other fish.lol hope those rocky spots are producing for you.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

93stratosfishnski said:


> and slim we all know indian has 3x the saugeye buckeye lake does. i had 2 last night in a couple hours, bobby hit 4.. my biggest was a nice fat stunted 20"


Derek, I bet that fish would be 23 at Indian and probably 28 at some of the local flows


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

After reading about line and eye freeze I took Slims advice and spooled a reel with Sufix mono. Gonna fish Mon,Tues nights will see how it works with a swim and a stick. Love this cold weather. The amount of knowledge that I gather from these post is priceless. Thanks


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

oh and my 20 inch fish last night had a 4/5" crappie in its belly...discuss..


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Sounds like the bengals have the Raiders handled,so im headed out to see if I can get a handle on the eyes I cant seem to find em on artificial s so im getting me some live bait and a comfy seat. Last night I tried 2 different areas at FB and in snug with 2 bumps im getting pretty aggravated to say the least


----------



## debard (Nov 9, 2011)

93stratosfishnski said:


> oh and my 20 inch fish last night had a 4/5" crappie in its belly...discuss..


We had one at Indian that had about a 4" bluegill in its belly as well...


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

For what it's worth try one of Rapalas super shad raps. Bluegill and yellow perch have been turning on some nice eyes. Crank it down a little then just a slow reel.

Saugeyefisher, I've tryed a few different lines and settled on Nanofil. This line will add 5 to 10 yards to your casts and you can almost feel the eyes breath on your lure. You just owe it to yourself to try it. If you do just watch what knot your using.

Slim, Yep, fish do feed down also. Caught plenty of nice gills just dragging a small jig and 1 inch tube right on the bottom. Crappies and perch also.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL! I love it.
The way I see it, AJ takes the road less traveled. Hiking down banks, builging his own wingdams (yeah, I know where your little man made rock pile is...)....AND consistently putting up good fish. It's not like dude is shoulder to shoulder with every other dschmuck below some spillway...he's doing it right and the HARD way. Hell, I don't even know any lake fishermen that even cast for saugeyes...just a bunch a dipsy diver, trolling, sit-n-wait mouth breathers if you ask me. 



acklac7 said:


> Although I have had success twitching/deadsticking a perfectly suspending stickbait against the current directly downstream from where im standing. Sort of like "tightlining" stickbaits.


I used to do that with a Flatfish crank for smallies in good current. When it works....man, it works!

Great fishies, man! 
Oh, and BTW, how many other fishermen did you encounter? How much did you say you spent on gas for your boat? And what about the idiot blocking the ramp?...or the guy who trolled too close, or cut you off, or pay laked you....?
Keep on keeping on, AJ!!!!!:B


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Congrats on a nice fish! I certainly admire you practicing CPR. Keep up the good work. You're a true sportsman.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> LOL! I love it.
> The way I see it, AJ takes the road less traveled. Hiking down banks, builging his own wingdams (yeah, I know where your little man made rock pile is...)....AND consistently putting up good fish. It's not like dude is shoulder to shoulder with every other dschmuck below some spillway...he's doing it right and the HARD way. Hell, I don't even know any lake fishermen that even cast for saugeyes...just a bunch a dipsy diver, trolling, sit-n-wait mouth breathers if you ask me.
> 
> 
> ...


Your right dude,Aj is a hardcore fisherman! Puts in ALOT of work. And is VERY good at what he does.... But lake saugeye fishing isnt a walk in the park.. Pm me and ill give you my number, will go hunt some saugeyes together.... Aj knows how I fish(mostly anyway,and through a friend of both of ours) , And think he would be the 1st to say were not your typical crowdchaseing,dipsey trolling,harnessdragging saugeye chasers. Ask him how many He got the night a few of us fished together. And how many other fishermen we ran into that nite.

I deleted most of my messages because wow did this get derailed. And sorry If I caused any of it. I was seriously jokeing and trying to congrat aj on a good fish. And the argument has nothing at all to do with how or were people fish,but wether or not a lake has stunted saugeye or not


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh, I have nothing but respect for aj. I haven't got the years of experience, and dedication he does. he puts up nice fish. I was just picking with him.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

ha, no worries guys, i take most of everything on here in good fun


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

fishslim.....+1. I'm not as crazy as you saugeye guys but you are doing a great job of educating a lot of people who want to learn. Be safe!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I hope I put enough smileys in my post for others to know I was just busting some nads. 
Plus I just try to never miss an opportunity to call saugeye fishermen "mouth breathers."


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> I hope I put enough smileys in my post for others to know I was just busting some nads.
> Plus I just try to never miss an opportunity to call saugeye fishermen "mouth breathers."


If only they were as easy as chaseing smallies from a yak in a stream I can pee across. seriously though,sorry didnt realize. ... Do you chase winter time smallies??? Ive followed yours and others post,and have really concidered getting a yak and fishing how you guys do, esp the camp/fish floats,and the new river stuff.from the pics it always looks like a blast.

That an a yak would give me a good advantage after drawdown, in a few lakes around here


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

It's no secret that smallies are dumb and aggressive....just like me. 
As far as winter fishing, it usually takes a back seat to bow hunting and duck hunting. I'm usually get back on the water around late Feb/early March.
If you ever want to try a yak out, most of us have more than one.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> It's no secret that smallies are dumb and aggressive....just like me.
> As far as winter fishing, it usually takes a back seat to bow hunting and duck hunting. I'm usually get back on the water around late Feb/early March.
> If you ever want to try a yak out, most of us have more than one.


Cool will keep that in mind... An yea those smallies are mean!


----------

